# geometry



## 4Hmomwyo (May 7, 2007)

I am looking for onse websites that will generate geometry worksheets. I have found a few simple ones, but I am preteaching a high school student and he is too advanced for the ones I've found so far. I would like to know if anyone has favorite sites for good high school level geometry.


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

The thing with geometry teachers is that they're always trying to make you prove something.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Try here. 
http://phschool.com/atschool/txtbk_res_math.html

Zealot, your obtuse humor is in need of acute little angle. Like a smiley, or something.


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey there DUN; I've never seen you on Homesteading Today before!

Jeffery


----------



## 4Hmomwyo (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------

